# Source Code zu Struktogramm



## nhocgirl0105 (16. April 2007)

Hello Leute

Weisst jemand, ob es ein plug-in für Enclipse gibt, welches aus einem Source code das Struktogramm erstellt?

Danke und Gruss

Tannie


----------



## Andron (16. April 2007)

http://www.google.de - der weiß alles 

Such mal hier:
http://eclipse-magazin.de/itr/service/psecom,id,283,nodeid,232.html


----------



## JavaEngel (26. September 2008)

Ich brauche so was unbedingt. JavaCode automatisch in ein Struktogramm überfuhren. Welches Tool oder PlugIn soll ich da nehmen?


Dank euch


----------



## torax13 (29. September 2008)

Struktogramme? Hmm, moment, ich guck mal in meine Geschitsbücher. Aaach das 

Nee, im Ernst, kenn ich nichts und hab ich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten keine mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Leroux (29. September 2008)

Hey klingt interessant wenn ich mal nicht zu tun hab werd ich versuchen sowas zu realisiern, vllt kannst du es ja dann nochmal gebrauchen.

//EDIT 
Schau mal nach Plugins für Eclipse da sind dabei die aus dem Source PAP's erstellen dann müssten auch welche für Struktogramm dabei sein.


----------



## JavaEngel (29. September 2008)

über einen Link würde ich mich sehr freuen, am besten ein Link wo ich die Datei direkt herunterlade und sich das besagte PlugIn selbständig installiert. ^^


----------

